# opera FORBIDDEN



## je33 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm building my new FreeBSD workstation and just found that /usr/ports/www/opera is marked FORBIDDEN and have been unable to find precious little as to why. Any new news regarding this port?

If opera is now generally dis-recommended, what is recommended?


----------



## Toast (Apr 6, 2013)

> Mark www/opera as FORBIDDEN as it contains a security issue
> 
> See http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/unified/1215/
> 
> ...


http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...d=201304042147.r34LlkVQ013534@svn.freebsd.org


----------



## je33 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Toast: I'll go for 12.15.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't forget you can always get the latest FreeBSD packages (i386 and amd64) directly from Opera.


----------

